# Vore



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

Whats so interesting in this...fetish? and sexy is not an answer (like some few answered me).


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 3, 2008)

It's the weirdness I think


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 3, 2008)

You could ask the same of any fetish. Vore just seems to get it the most because it invariably involves dying. Good luck getting a decent explanation that's not generic to any fetish.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, i mean i love vore alot.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 3, 2008)

Fetishes are just weird that way. Don't try to disassemble them without getting yourself into a real headache, especially with how people prefer different 'flavors' of it. Vore is no exception to the rule, it just deals with *OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM*


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jul 3, 2008)

> Fetishes are just weird that way. Don't try to disassemble them without getting yourself into a real headache, especially with how people prefer different 'flavors' of it. Vore is no exception to the rule, it just deals with *OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM*


Unless you like pondering psychology, like I do. :3 But unfortunately I haven't been able to think of anything reasonable for the vore question...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

I dunno it's abit strange... but people like it, so what do i know


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll say... That A literally eating B is a display of most primal and powerful form of domination - which can be quite easily linked to sex and just interpersonal relationships.

I also have a hunch that oral sex is at least somehow related to vore. Nomm nomm.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 3, 2008)

i dunno why i like it, i recently learned of vore through browsing FA and i kinda like it.

part of it is the art piece itself, i mean i cannot help but feel "gripped" by a well done piece where the essence of fear of the victim being swallowed is so well captured.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 3, 2008)

Vore has things in common with many fetishes.  Macrophillia, inflation, feeding, unbirth, age regression...   They all have one thing in common:

A focus on domination and submission.

That domination can be violent, or it can be caring, but that seems to be the primary motivator of these fetishes.  

When a macro steps on a smaller fur, pressing down on them slowly, that's domination.  When one fur imagines being eaten by another and is trapped inside desperately trying to get out, that's submission.  

These examples are violent, but you can also have the fur who wants to be eaten or unbirthed and is happy and warm inside the other.  You're still being dominated, just in a nice, "feeling safe" way.

Of course some of these fetishes may have other triggering factors, like age regression, rather than appealing to someone because of the domination aspect, might appeal to someone because they desire to return to their youth.  And such a person might also be into the whole diaper thing as a result, but not for the same reason as some other people might be.

It's all very complicated, but I think if you talked to enough people you could map all these fetishes to a few root-causes.

Kind of like this:
http://theworldisinsane.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/fa5a8_fetish-roadmap.jpg

But that graph is a bit of a mess and doesn't really get down to the root causes of the fetishes.  For example, it lists "growth" as a cetegory, but a macro getting bigger, and a balloon fur getting bigger are practially polar opposites of one another.  The macro getting bigger increases his power, his ability to dominate others.  The inflatafur getting bigger generally makes him less powerful, and more likely to pop at any moment.  So while "growth" is a part of both those fetishes, it's not the root element which makes them both appealing.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 3, 2008)

Fetish A is the same as Fetish B.

Both of which are the same as Fetish C.


----------



## Monak (Jul 3, 2008)

the need to feel whole + not wanting to be alone = Vore


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Fetishes are just weird that way.



i'd have to agree with you there. 

i have seen a lot of vore though, and i find it somewhat intersting.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 3, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Vore has things in common with many fetishes.  Macrophillia, inflation, feeding, unbirth, age regression...   They all have one thing in common:
> 
> A focus on domination and submission.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty thorough analysis... kind of true, as well, but then again - I for one admit to liking macro a lot, but only gentle giants (no vore, no stomping, no destruction, nothing of that sort really) ; maybe it has something to do with the opposition between immense power and definite gentleness, but I rather think that it IS possible to just like macro for the sheer size, and that therefore vorarephiles can only like vore in itself and not the domination aspect...

Then again in my particular case maybe some would say I put everything upside down and just like giants submissive, even if only to outside forces (thinking : something that causes uncontrolled growth, notably), and that as such the definition of it just being a dominant/submissive thing still applies. I'd put that in doubt though, since the way I see it, the macro *does* have a lot of power, I just don't like the thought of them ever even *wanting* to use it at all - nor the opposite (as in, the thought of their gentle-ness being exploited against them).

Or maybe I'm just an exception.

EDIT : Oh and complex graph is complex.


----------



## Foshu (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yesh Vore <3 <3 <3 My muse, my fatal fantasies

I think everyone likes vore, most just don't know it *smiles foxie like* but one night with me will change that


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Foshu said:


> Oh yesh Vore <3 <3 <3 My muse, my fatal fantasies
> 
> I think everyone likes vore, most just don't know it *smiles foxie like* but one night with me will change that



sup foshu.


----------



## Foshu (Jul 3, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> sup foshu.


I wasn't trying to get wolfies to follow me home *laughs a little*


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 3, 2008)

I think diaper and scat are higher up my "... why?" list of fetishes.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 3, 2008)

Foshu said:


> I think everyone likes vore, most just don't know it



Why does everyone always have to say this about their fetish/sexual orientation?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Foshu said:


> I wasn't trying to get wolfies to follow me home *laughs a little*





you've got some nice art. ^_^

anyways it would be intersting to know what influences vore, psychologicaly i mean.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 3, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Why does everyone always have to say this about their fetish/sexual orientation?


Because they like it, obviously.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

Foshu said:


> Oh yesh Vore <3 <3 <3 My muse, my fatal fantasies
> 
> I think everyone likes vore, most just don't know it *smiles foxie like* *but one night with me will change that*


----------



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Vore has things in common with many fetishes.  Macrophillia, inflation, feeding, unbirth, age regression...   They all have one thing in common:
> 
> A focus on domination and submission.
> 
> ...




Best answer ever given, you rock and now i can understand them, thnx 4 de info =)


----------



## Foshu (Jul 3, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Why does everyone always have to say this about their fetish/sexual orientation?


Oh? They must have gotten it from me *laughs so much*


----------



## Foshu (Jul 3, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> you've got some nice art. ^_^
> 
> anyways it would be intersting to know what influences vore, psychologicaly i mean.


Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 3, 2008)

I personally don't like vore.  But I think it's the whole "wrong" part of it that people like.  Same with most other fetishes.  I mean there are other reasons.  But for some reason we all like things that are viewed as nasty, or weird. XD


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 4, 2008)

leahthecheetah said:


> I personally don't like vore. But I think it's the whole "wrong" part of it that people like. Same with most other fetishes. I mean there are other reasons. But for some reason we all like things that are viewed as nasty, or weird. XD


"One of the greatest joys of this life is doing things other people say you cannot do."


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

I wonder how one fulfills this fantasy in reality...

Would you say Dahmer was into vore?


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jul 4, 2008)

I vored a sandwich earlier today.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

it's not for me, but I don't really care what other people do in RPs, so long as they don't go out and eat each other IRL.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

Sulacoyote said:


> I vored a sandwich earlier today.



fap...


 fap...



fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 4, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> I wonder how one fulfills this fantasy in reality...
> 
> Would you say Dahmer was into vore?




I don't see what else you could label it as.

As for fulfilling the fantasy in reality, most don't.  But some do.  I've read stories of such exploits on vore forums.  Not involving people, obviously.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 4, 2008)

I only find vore sexual in such a situation as:
Im a dying massive dinosaur....a trex is walking by..smells my dying body and tears into my flesh..eating me slowly..piece by piece...

other vore aspects i just find cool or interesting.


----------



## Otava Panthar (Jul 4, 2008)

Continuing pikachu_electricmouse's and Exto's opinion of interesting world of vore:

As what have seen so far during these years, vore is quite social universal interest. Perhaps vore is interesting because it's everyone and natural. And it can been seen  and heard everywhere, like in cartoons, documents, stories and so on. We just have given a term for this interest, which ironically is latin.
As seen many like to "follow" the basic rules natural habit, you know the thrill. I'm not a fan of these rules. But however, there are many cases where the rules are bend, especially in cartoons. "Know the rules before you can bend them", as one of drawing tutorial has said. What I do refer here are facts that in many times many people like "disable" some scenes of "true"-vore. I'd like to call this "kiddie-vore" or "safe-vore", which is usually isn't as cruelsome as the true-vore (hence the reason we see these in cartoons).

Thou surprising to some people, those who are intersted in vore are usually intersted in other "philias" which has has anything to with food and chubbiness (ie. inflation and macrophilia). For reason of unknown people just like big bellied cretures with symphaty (see all those Japanese animes and furry oekaki drawers to understand). It's hard to explain, but it could have something with a funny old saying: "Heart as big as his tummy".

In conclusion: Vore is interesting just because it's completely everyday "normal" event of nature. Or that how'd like to say it.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 4, 2008)

Vore is one of the fetishes that confuses me... It's not really POSSIBLE (to eat someone whole and such), so how the heck can anyone naturally be attracted to it? I think it's one of those learned fetishes. I don't know if anyone starts fantasizing about eating people or being eaten without having been exposed to the idea that it could be sexual. 

I could be wrong though, so yeah.


----------



## Khim (Jul 5, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Vore is one of the fetishes that confuses me... It's not really POSSIBLE (to eat someone whole and such), so how the heck can anyone naturally be attracted to it? I think it's one of those learned fetishes. I don't know if anyone starts fantasizing about eating people or being eaten without having been exposed to the idea that it could be sexual.
> 
> I could be wrong though, so yeah.



Thats exactly what i dont get it, i mean a fetish is something you practice  and do more than once like BJ, Facial, Spanking, Dominatrix, and other kinds of them but vore, just, well, how can anyones gets excited being eaten by someone or eat someone. And whats worst ppl do defend this fetish =S


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

Well then again *Monkeykitten*, every little bit of our sexuality is mostly learned, and part innate (a human that spends its life alone would most likely be asexual, as in sexual orientation, but could end up sexualizing something completely unexpected just to pander to natural needs). Fetishes are no exception, and something like vore, being linked to something as common as *eating*, is actually kind of likely to come up (here, along with things such as fat fetishism/weight gain fetish, balloon fetish and the like). At this point the 'relation' people have with that fetish can go from "none" (think most of occidental societies - we all surely had the ingredients to all get on to vore, but most of us, myself included, just don't, since most of everything subsconsciously pushed us not to think anything of it) to "extreme" (some african tribes actually see being so fat one is barely mobile as a gorgeous trait in women - similarly, this sure doesn't exist, but a society among which vorarephilia is considered normal would surely see many vores pop up).

Basically, *nothing* is really innate, yet nothing is really a choice - our genes and random chance "start us up" at a given point, with a given likeliness to be affected/unaffected by this or that event, and from then and on all our self, sexuality included, is just built up from our environment. It's partially a choice in that we have a fairly major influence on our direct environment, but even then the control we have over it is minimal and generally whatever we could do would change nothing. (I say generally though, I know sexual orientation/fetishes can change if you try hard enough from personnal experience - and anyway, ex-gays *do* exist)


----------



## Pomander (Jul 5, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Well then again *Monkeykitten*, every little bit of our sexuality is mostly learned, and part innate (a human that spends its life alone would most likely be asexual, as in sexual orientation, but could end up sexualizing something completely unexpected just to pander to natural needs). Fetishes are no exception, and something like vore, being linked to something as common as *eating*, is actually kind of likely to come up (here, along with things such as fat fetishism/weight gain fetish, balloon fetish and the like). At this point the 'relation' people have with that fetish can go from "none" (think most of occidental societies - we all surely had the ingredients to all get on to vore, but most of us, myself included, just don't, since most of everything subsconsciously pushed us not to think anything of it) to "extreme" (some african tribes actually see being so fat one is barely mobile as a gorgeous trait in women - similarly, this sure doesn't exist, but a society among which vorarephilia is considered normal would surely see many vores pop up).
> 
> Basically, *nothing* is really innate, yet nothing is really a choice - our genes and random chance "start us up" at a given point, with a given likeliness to be affected/unaffected by this or that event, and from then and on all our self, sexuality included, is just built up from our environment. It's partially a choice in that we have a fairly major influence on our direct environment, but even then the control we have over it is minimal and generally whatever we could do would change nothing. (I say generally though, I know sexual orientation/fetishes can change if you try hard enough from personnal experience - and anyway, ex-gays *do* exist)




You had me up until the end there. If sexual orientation were just a matter of "trying hard enough" there would be substantially less suffering among those struggling with their "choice."


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

Pomander said:


> You had me up until the end there. If sexual orientation were just a matter of "trying hard enough" there would be substantially less suffering among those struggling with their "choice."



Oh it's possible. Just that the amount of "work" you need must be unimaginable, we're talking borderline voluntary brainwash here.

Do make a bit of a search on the ex-gay movement. If I'm not mitaken less than 10% claim it actually worked for them, but that there are some actual cases shows it's possible, even if ridiculously damaging, unlikely and generally just not a good idea.

Anyway, Alfred Kinsey's thorough research indicated sexual orientation, of all things, is fluid, and changes through one's lifetime depending on what happens in their environment... and again, since we have quite a bit of control on our own environment, we surely could "direct" the change, just that it most likely takes inhuman effort.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 5, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Oh it's possible. Just that the amount of "work" you need must be unimaginable, we're talking borderline voluntary brainwash here.
> 
> Do make a bit of a search on the ex-gay movement. If I'm not mitaken less than 10% claim it actually worked for them, but that there are some actual cases shows it's possible, even if ridiculously damaging, unlikely and generally just not a good idea.
> 
> Anyway, Alfred Kinsey's thorough research indicated sexual orientation, of all things, is fluid, and changes through one's lifetime depending on what happens in their environment... and again, since we have quite a bit of control on our own environment, we surely could "direct" the change, just that it most likely takes inhuman effort.



I've previously read up on the ex-gay movement and on how incredibly unsuccessful it is.

Aside from the Kinsey method of conducting surveys of people picked up at bars, plenty of research has been done to indicate a person's perceived gender and their sexuality are genetic.

Sure, I could cram ass sandwiches all day long and eventually learn to tolerate them, but it doesn't mean I'm actually any more disposed to eating them of my own volition. Now, if someone were psychologically torturing and brainwashing me into believing they were the only sustenance of which I could partake, and that if I went for a different type of sandwich there was something terribly wrong with me as a person, you can bet I'd be gulping them down. I could probably learn to love raping babies and molesting corpses that way, too, as reproachable as the very thought is to me right now. 

Heck, I could go get my tits hacked off and get a wang added down below, but that's not going to do anything for the gender my brain is. David Reimer's unfortunate story is a good example of this. He went through "inhuman" amounts of effort from the time he was born and eventually ended up committing suicide. Hrrrmmm..

In short, something that requires brainwashing to "overcome" genetics does not really make it a choice.


----------



## Pronema (Jul 5, 2008)

How did a topic on Vore end up changing into a topic on the ex-gay movement?  Anyway, I have to agree with Draco when he said, "that A literally eating B is a display of most primal and powerful form of domination - which can be quite easily linked to sex and just interpersonal relationships."


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 5, 2008)

Vore: For people who are sexually aroused by their diet. Or lack of one.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

Pomander said:


> I've previously read up on the ex-gay movement and on how incredibly unsuccessful it is.
> 
> Aside from the Kinsey method of conducting surveys of people picked up at bars, plenty of research has been done to indicate a person's perceived gender and their sexuality are genetic.
> 
> ...



That's a way to see things. Still, if "decisions are taken" *while* sexuality is in the process of forming (generally, around puberty), then it can be oriented one way or another - not always successfully, mind you, and it's hard to measure it in the individual. But still. Of course, trying to bend it after you've become used to one sexuality or another is something of a ridiculous endeavor, and yes close to brainwash. Close being the keyword.

And please don't underestimate Kinsey - other than the disproportionately high amount of prisoners in his sampling, statistical bias are rather unimportant. You know how picking up random people at bars is called? Random sampling. A widespread and approved method. Since Kinsey didn't limit himself to bars alone, and bar-goers are generally not a population known to be very different from the general population (unlike prisoners), there's little impairment there.

Likewise I highly doubt sexuality is only genetic, and telling me it's not fluid leaves me... doubting, guess I'm biased because of personnal experience (I've been gay at one point, and straight at another, and now I'm kind of "settled" at bi), but still, I can back myself with one serious study (dating from the late 90's I think) on brothers and twins that indicated that when one brother was gay, the other was gay as well in
~50% of the cases if both were 'real twins'
~20% if 'false twins'
~9% if adopted brothers
~7% if 'normal' brothers

Sadly can't remember the study's name nor the exact numbers... I had it in a book around but someone borrowed it and never gave it back to me.

Now that raises a few questions :

If sexuality is genetic, then why are adopted brothers more often both homo than 'normal' ones? Likewise, why aren't all 'real twins' always both homo, and why are 'false twins' more often both homo than 'normal brothers' even if they share the exact same level of differences in genetic material?

Yet likewise, if sexuality is only environmental, why are real twins and false twins not statistically just as likely to both be gay? A gap of nearly 30% seems nearly unimaginable if that was to be true.

Everything here would point out that (at least for human males), sexual orientation is given a general direction at birth (or one orientation or another is "easier to develop" due to genetic-induced traits) then influenced strongly by the environment.

So far all serious research I've seen indicated sexuality is fluid and influenced by both environment and genetics. Of course if you have numbers that show otherwise don't fear telling, studies often contradict one another after all.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 5, 2008)

...

Alright... So, let's get back on topic.

I don't really care for vore because it creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 5, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Well then again *Monkeykitten*, every little bit of our sexuality is mostly learned, and part innate (a human that spends its life alone would most likely be asexual, as in sexual orientation, but could end up sexualizing something completely unexpected just to pander to natural needs). Fetishes are no exception, and something like vore, being linked to something as common as *eating*, is actually kind of likely to come up (here, along with things such as fat fetishism/weight gain fetish, balloon fetish and the like). At this point the 'relation' people have with that fetish can go from "none" (think most of occidental societies - we all surely had the ingredients to all get on to vore, but most of us, myself included, just don't, since most of everything subsconsciously pushed us not to think anything of it) to "extreme" (some african tribes actually see being so fat one is barely mobile as a gorgeous trait in women - similarly, this sure doesn't exist, but a society among which vorarephilia is considered normal would surely see many vores pop up).
> 
> Basically, *nothing* is really innate, yet nothing is really a choice - our genes and random chance "start us up" at a given point, with a given likeliness to be affected/unaffected by this or that event, and from then and on all our self, sexuality included, is just built up from our environment. It's partially a choice in that we have a fairly major influence on our direct environment, but even then the control we have over it is minimal and generally whatever we could do would change nothing. (I say generally though, I know sexual orientation/fetishes can change if you try hard enough from personnal experience - and anyway, ex-gays *do* exist)



Even if you can explain how it comes about, there's no way you can make it seem any less fooked up.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> ...
> 
> Alright... So, let's get back on topic.
> 
> I don't really care for vore because it creeps me the fuck out.



You break my heart with your on-topicness. 



That_Emo_Guy said:


> Even if you can explain how it comes about, there's no way you can make it seem any less fooked up.



That's actually a good point.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 5, 2008)

Foshu said:


> Oh yesh Vore <3 <3 <3 My muse, my fatal fantasies
> 
> I think everyone likes vore, most just don't know it *smiles foxie like* but one night with me will change that



Best post so far in thread


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah, i've seen lots of vore, and i don't like it at all. a lot of people don't. though the amount of detail someone will put into a mouth is impressive


----------



## Foshu (Jul 5, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Best post so far in thread


*courtsies* why thank you so much <3


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been a vore for far longer than I've been a furry. (Furry: about 15 years. Vore: about 40+ years) I don't think vore was "taught" to me as being sexual. All I know is that when I was a child, whenever I saw a cartoon where lion eats mouse, cat eats bird, dog eats cat, whale eats person, monster eats everything, etc., I always watched with great interest and felt a little "funny" inside. I often imagined what it would be like to be swallowed alive like that. I never told a soul about that quirk, and I hid it well, letting it come out in disguise as an interest in whales, large sea creatures and giants. Then puberty hit and my imagination ran riot. I wasn't taught to put that "funny feeling" I had together with the impulses my body was feeling, my brain did that on its own. It wasn't until I got into furry that I "found" the term Vorarphile and, thanks to my interest in whales, sea monsters, and other giant creatures, Macrophilia. The two of them go together quite naturally to me.

I'm very much into soft vore and, because of the Macrophilia, I'm kinda picky about what does and doesn't work for me. For example: Same-sized or smaller-swallowing-larger is just silly to me. Hard vore is out. Digestion might be the natural progress of things, but it's unnecessary to describe in detail. Following that progression, scat is totally ewww and a major turn-off.

This post got a little too in-depth than what I originally wanted, but it's a subject that's a bit on the personal side for me.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 5, 2008)

Foshu said:


> *courtsies* why thank you so much <3



heh, anytime. im a big fan of vore, hence my avatar ^_^


----------



## Tiamat X (Jul 5, 2008)

PunkTiger said:


> I've been a vore for far longer than I've been a furry. (Furry: about 15 years. Vore: about 40+ years) I don't think vore was "taught" to me as being sexual. All I know is that when I was a child, whenever I saw a cartoon where lion eats mouse, cat eats bird, dog eats cat, whale eats person, monster eats everything, etc., I always watched with great interest and felt a little "funny" inside. I often imagined what it would be like to be swallowed alive like that. I never told a soul about that quirk, and I hid it well, letting it come out in disguise as an interest in whales, large sea creatures and giants. Then puberty hit and my imagination ran riot. I wasn't taught to put that "funny feeling" I had together with the impulses my body was feeling, my brain did that on its own. It wasn't until I got into furry that I "found" the term Vorarphile and, thanks to my interest in whales, sea monsters, and other giant creatures, Macrophilia. The two of them go together quite naturally to me.
> 
> I'm very much into soft vore and, because of the Macrophilia, I'm kinda picky about what does and doesn't work for me. For example: Same-sized or smaller-swallowing-larger is just silly to me. Hard vore is out. Digestion might be the natural progress of things, but it's unnecessary to describe in detail. Following that progression, scat is totally ewww and a major turn-off.
> 
> This post got a little too in-depth than what I originally wanted, but it's a subject that's a bit on the personal side for me.



Wow, this reminded me about my own quirks and how they developed. It didn't have to do with vore, but when I was young I always became 100% more interested when the heroes or characters were caught and or tied up by the villains.

On the vore subject I'm not sure where my standings are on it. I don't mind it and certain aspects seem appealing, but then other aspects just confuse me. Too each there own. =3


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 5, 2008)

PunkTiger said:


> I've been a vore for far longer than I've been a furry. (Furry: about 15 years. Vore: about 40+ years) I don't think vore was "taught" to me as being sexual. All I know is that when I was a child, whenever I saw a cartoon where lion eats mouse, cat eats bird, dog eats cat, whale eats person, monster eats everything, etc., I always watched with great interest and felt a little "funny" inside. I often imagined what it would be like to be swallowed alive like that. I never told a soul about that quirk, and I hid it well.
> 
> I'm very much into soft vore and, because of the Macrophilia, I'm kinda picky about what does and doesn't work for me. For example: Same-sized or smaller-swallowing-larger is just silly to me. Hard vore is out. Digestion might be the natural progress of things, but it's unnecessary to describe in detail. Following that progression, scat is totally ewww and a major turn-off.



i'd have to agree with all of that, i've always been a vore, infact that's one of the things that lead to my finding the fandom.

i only go for soft vore though.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 5, 2008)

I like vore, but for different reasons than most. Most people seem to focus on the feeling of being eaten or digested, or eating another person. Inflation is my favorite though, so I like vore pretty much just because the eater usually becomes bloated


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 5, 2008)

hmm. Thats hard. why do I like vore? Well it's eating for 1 and I love eating and being eaten. I dunno it's just fun to actually be eaten and be inside someone.

Heh I even wrote a song about it and had my friend recored it. It's called the Hungry Furrys. 

I have like vore allot and usually im the one being eaten but it's just loads of fun and it can lead to other things as well. Weight gain and inflation are lots of fun since as Hybrid Project Alpha pointed out "the eater usually becomes bloated" so many reasons to like like this so hard to actually name them hehe.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 5, 2008)

Fat Foxcoon said:


> hmm. Thats hard. why do I like vore? Well it's eating for 1 and I love eating and being eaten. I dunno it's just fun to actually be eaten and be inside someone.
> 
> Heh I even wrote a song about it and had my friend recored it. It's called the Hungry Furrys.
> 
> I have like vore allot and usually im the one being eaten but it's just loads of fun and it can lead to other things as well. Weight gain and inflation are lots of fun since as Hybrid Project Alpha pointed out "the eater usually becomes bloated" so many reasons to like like this so hard to actually name them hehe.



Wait, what? You say you like being eaten? So, you're saying you've BEEN EATEN BEFORE? 

@PunkTiger: Hm, that's interesting. Honestly, that was the only way I could think of that someone could become interested in being eaten as a fetish other than seeing other people who have that fetish. I'd only ever heard of people finding vore stuff and liking it. Even with the furry fandom, I know a surprisingly LARGE portion that say "well, I found the porn and liked it," large enough of a portion to rival the folks that just liked anthropomorphic animals to begin with. Anyways, that's getting off topic. XD


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 5, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Wait, what? You say you like being eaten? So, you're saying you've BEEN EATEN BEFORE?



Yes as in rp's =} I guess I should have ated that siolly me. Not literally of course otherwise it would be a bit hard to be here and type hehe.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 5, 2008)

Fat Foxcoon said:


> Yes as in rp's =} I guess I should have ated that siolly me. Not literally of course otherwise it would be a bit hard to be here and type hehe.



Haha, yeah, I was like HEY WAIT... for a second there.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 5, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> @PunkTiger: Hm, that's interesting. Honestly, that was the only way I could think of that someone could become interested in being eaten as a fetish other than seeing other people who have that fetish. I'd only ever heard of people finding vore stuff and liking it. Even with the furry fandom, I know a surprisingly LARGE portion that say "well, I found the porn and liked it," large enough of a portion to rival the folks that just liked anthropomorphic animals to begin with. Anyways, that's getting off topic. XD



That was why I posted my story. Something in my 2- or 4-year-old brain found the concept of being swallowed alive intriguing and exciting. It registered it and kept a file on it. Whenever I saw something that reinforced the concept, I would file it away. Believe me, the signals were _quite_ mixed when I discovered the book of Jonah in the Bible. Reading about whales also brought the story of James Bartley to my rapt attention. Even in school, when studying Greek Mythology, the story of the titan Kronos made me grin. Odin and Fenris Wolf in the Norse Mythos had a brief mention, but it was there. I still have a handful of comic books where the hero is swallowed by some monster or other. I began to actively search out things like that in books and magazines. It wasn't until I was in the fandom for a year or two that I found there was a word for my kink, and a few years after that when I saw some examples of vore artwork in the fandom.

So, this kink is out there in the wild, it's not just a fur fandom thing. It's probably a bit easier to spot in the fandom because of animal predator/prey relationships.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 5, 2008)

Foshu said:


> Oh yesh Vore <3 <3 <3 My muse, my fatal fantasies
> 
> I think everyone likes vore, most just don't know it *smiles foxie like* but one night with me will change that




Mmmn, no. No problem with liking vore, but doesn't mean your interests are everyone else's.



PunkTiger said:


> So, this kink is out there in the wild, it's not just a fur fandom thing. It's probably a bit easier to spot in the fandom because of animal predator/prey relationships.



Very good point and probably hitting the nail right on the head.


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 5, 2008)

Vore is an extremely wierd fetish and I have no idea why anyone would or should get into it. It's strange, creepy, and quite dangerous if you're into non-endo.

That being said, all four of us ADORE vore. We've got about nine different characters active in full profile on Eka's Chat, and we're always looking for new art and stories. I can't imagine how dull my fetishes would be without vore, because its the spice of our little collection.


----------



## Nidonemo (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm simply curious about the subject, but in the vore-fan opinion, what would constitute "good" vore? Like certain points of it, to put it simply, how do you like your vore?


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 5, 2008)

PunkTiger said:


> That was why I posted my story. Something in my 2- or 4-year-old brain found the concept of being swallowed alive intriguing and exciting. It registered it and kept a file on it. Whenever I saw something that reinforced the concept, I would file it away. Believe me, the signals were _quite_ mixed when I discovered the book of Jonah in the Bible. Reading about whales also brought the story of James Bartley to my rapt attention. Even in school, when studying Greek Mythology, the story of the titan Kronos made me grin. Odin and Fenris Wolf in the Norse Mythos had a brief mention, but it was there. I still have a handful of comic books where the hero is swallowed by some monster or other. I began to actively search out things like that in books and magazines. It wasn't until I was in the fandom for a year or two that I found there was a word for my kink, and a few years after that when I saw some examples of vore artwork in the fandom.
> 
> So, this kink is out there in the wild, it's not just a fur fandom thing. It's probably a bit easier to spot in the fandom because of animal predator/prey relationships.


Actually, I've got a pretty similar story,  having started with vore LONG before furry. One major difference is that I have always imagined myself as the predator in that situation, and that's how I got into vore.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 5, 2008)

Nidonemo said:


> I'm simply curious about the subject, but in the vore-fan opinion, what would constitute "good" vore? Like certain points of it, to put it simply, how do you like your vore?


Like every fandom/fetish, everyone has their own tastes. I like soft vore, normally same-size or smaller eating larger, though I can go for a larger eating smaller every now and then.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 5, 2008)

PunkTiger said:


> That was why I posted my story. Something in my 2- or 4-year-old brain found the concept of being swallowed alive intriguing and exciting. It registered it and kept a file on it. Whenever I saw something that reinforced the concept, I would file it away. Believe me, the signals were _quite_ mixed when I discovered the book of Jonah in the Bible. Reading about whales also brought the story of James Bartley to my rapt attention. Even in school, when studying Greek Mythology, the story of the titan Kronos made me grin. Odin and Fenris Wolf in the Norse Mythos had a brief mention, but it was there. I still have a handful of comic books where the hero is swallowed by some monster or other. I began to actively search out things like that in books and magazines. It wasn't until I was in the fandom for a year or two that I found there was a word for my kink, and a few years after that when I saw some examples of vore artwork in the fandom.
> 
> So, this kink is out there in the wild, it's not just a fur fandom thing. It's probably a bit easier to spot in the fandom because of animal predator/prey relationships.


Well, that's interesting to hear that something like this seems to be more like a personality trait than anything else. Not something you obtain like a fetish, but something that you are born with.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 5, 2008)

Nidonemo said:


> I'm simply curious about the subject, but in the vore-fan opinion, what would constitute "good" vore? Like certain points of it, to put it simply, how do you like your vore?



larger eats smaller, smaller is safe IE no digestion. 

that's about it.


----------



## Foshu (Jul 5, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> heh, anytime. im a big fan of vore, hence my avatar ^_^


Mmmm yesh i noticed. Be gentle <3


----------



## ExTo (Jul 6, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Well, that's interesting to hear that something like this seems to be more like a personality trait than anything else. Not something you obtain like a fetish, but something that you are born with.



Fetishes and personality traits... stand on the same ground, IMO. I don't think PunkTiger was "born" a vore, but as he himself said, it probably struck him early in his life. It makes perfect sense actually - fetishes probably go the same way, except they generally "fully develop" only around puberty. But then again, sometimes they can pop up even earlier than that.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 6, 2008)

That guy who said that he had childhood fascination with being swallowed just jogged my memory, I used to play by myself (not _with_) and pretend to get eaten by monsters, the monsters being represented by my blankets. And, that's an embarrasing story, but it's not like I'll ever meet any of you.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 6, 2008)

My guess is it stems from jamming a cock as far down their girlfriend's throat as humanly possible.  Then it probably escalated from that?


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 6, 2008)

*sigh* I think some of those voraphiles around - like me, started all of this fascination from cartoon, where one creature was devoured alive by another, like dragon's, bears, Sylvester & Tweety, crocodile etc.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 6, 2008)

Vore aint my thing, don't like tAlking about it, don't like hearing about it.


----------



## Nidonemo (Jul 6, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Vore aint my thing, don't like tAlking about it, don't like hearing about it.



...so why are you in here?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't mind 'soft' vore or cartoony vore. If it's in a humorous situation, I like it.

The really explicit/grotesque stuff makes me ill, though. D=


----------



## ReallyAwesomeCat (Jul 6, 2008)

Nidonemo said:


> ...so why are you in here?



For attention!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 6, 2008)

Nidonemo said:


> ...so why are you in here?


 
For the lulz and i agree with liberty about the vore hehe


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 6, 2008)

Liberty said:


> I don't mind 'soft' vore or cartoony vore. If it's in a humorous situation, I like it.
> 
> The really explicit/grotesque stuff makes me ill, though. D=



cartoony  type vore is fine, but yeah, explicit isnt to my likeing either.


----------



## therealist (Jul 6, 2008)

List of fetishes that make no logical sense:

- Vore
- Scat
- Diapers
- Macro/Micro Crushing
... and a few others.

I can't see how people find any of that arousing, especially when there's no sexual activity involved.  That's like saying chewing gum is arousing, or like saying that the act of swinging a golf club is arousing.

I swear some fetishes leave me in a large heaping helping of "WHAT THE FUCK?????!?!!?!?!"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a lot of weird fetishes out there, even tried diapers and scat in roleplays before but found i did't like it, but i have no problem at all with those who have such fetishes.

In the furry world i love tails, big fluffy, bushy tails.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 6, 2008)

Foshu said:


> Mmmm yesh i noticed. Be gentle <3



heh dont worry i always am ^^


----------



## Otava Panthar (Jul 6, 2008)

Well well, it seems we've been able to make a quite a depade around this subject.
But I'd like to remind that not all "fetishes" are sexsually stimulating to everyone, as some people have assumed here. We all have all different kind of interestes, which just are formed into a group of devotees.
I'd like to also remind that being a vore fan doesn't require to rp these things. If you just like seeing creatures eating each, that's enough for being vore fan. Like said, impossible things just are usually more interesting than those things which are possible. You just got use your imagination.

Thank you for you those who shared your experiences about your early vorephilia. Yes, I'm one those person too, I've been a vorephilian since I was six years old. So as said here, vorephilia as many other interestes can be inborn. And it's just another hobby to many like football cards and computers. Vore is just one the themes in art just like others (ie. shonen ai, macapre, heavy metal and so on).

By the one if someone is interested, here's a book about a man who got eaten by the crocodile. You'll be very surprised when you notice who wrote this novel: http://www.fyodordostoevsky.com/etexts/the_crocodile.txt

As a ending note, please do stay in topic. Let's keep this discussion vore themed. Do make another thread about other fetishes if needed, please.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 6, 2008)

Otava Panthar said:


> Well well, it seems we've been able to make a quite a depade around this subject.
> But I'd like to remind that not all "fetishes" are sexsually stimulating to everyone, as some people have assumed here. We all have all different kind of interestes, which just are formed into a group of devotees.
> I'd like to also remind that being a vore fan doesn't require to rp these things. If you just like seeing creatures eating each, that's enough for being vore fan. Like said, impossible things just are usually more interesting than those things which are possible. You just got use your imagination.
> 
> ...



Finally someone who understands! and yes ive been into vore ever since i was young, hell it was my intreast in vore that i discovered the furry fandom in the first place


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 6, 2008)

Fat Foxcoon said:


> hmm. Thats hard. why do I like vore? Well it's eating for 1 and I love eating and being eaten. I dunno it's just fun to actually be eaten and be inside someone.
> 
> I have like vore allot and usually im the one being eaten but it's just loads of fun and it can lead to other things as well. Weight gain and inflation are lots of fun since as Hybrid Project Alpha pointed out "the eater usually becomes bloated" so many reasons to like like this so hard to actually name them hehe.



Agree 100%. I love vore because.... well it's fun. i love voring other people and i love being eaten as well. And plus, i enjoy weight gain alot hence why i am a fat fur.... who vores


----------



## Snickers (Jul 6, 2008)

therealist said:


> List of fetishes that make no logical sense:
> 
> - Vore
> - Scat
> ...


Vore is to do with the nerves and environment in your mouth (if you are pred) and your body if you are prey. To some, falling into a wet slimy environment arouses them, and some sexual contact is involved such as the penis or vagina sliding along the tongue, mature vores that are whole, the prey often has an erection sliding along the tongue.
Its not just magically puff puff dust, its contact and control thats the key in its arousal. Mine however in vore is pain, i get off at pain thus Im into the hard vore. However, that being said, its a fantasty fetish, at least 99% or voraphiles (prey mainly) know its a silly fetish and wouldnt want to be killed in such a matter in real life.

Scat is the arousal of bowel movements and excretion. An example would be some getting aroused of being wet or having semen and such. Well, some people just like shit and...I guess see it as the equivalent as another sexual fluid/discretion.

Diapers is to do with fantasy, and its often involved with bodily wastes or fluids. Its the whole taboo yet innocent thing put together, a sexual fantasy.

Macro/mirco is to do with lust and power, to dominate and to be dominated, fairly simple and understandable.

A fetish doesn't have to stimulate you directly, its alot to do with fantasy and what YOU find sexual. An example would be breasts, people/males get off at breasts but you cant have actual sex with breasts (well you can, but not directly).

sorry for taking it slightly offtopic. oh and this is what I think, im not that experienced myself or know the "real" reasons.


----------



## ADF (Jul 6, 2008)

Vore, like many other fetishes, disturb me.

Then again I think lizard fems are hot; something that would have many people disgusted, guess people just have different tastes.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 6, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Vore is to do with the nerves and environment in your mouth (if you are pred) and your body if you are prey. To some, falling into a wet slimy environment arouses them, and some sexual contact is involved such as the penis or vagina sliding along the tongue, mature vores that are whole, the prey often has an erection sliding along the tongue.



indeed.

for me, i prefer the point of view of the prey.


----------



## Yggd (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not exactly the biggest advocate when it comes to vore, but I do enjoy it quite a bit. There's something about all the saliva that's just right down my alley. Plus, it usually involves domination and that's always good in my mind. To go even further, you could say that bondage plays a part due to the fact that you're trapped in the stomach, awaiting your demise. Yep, this fetish involves quite a few other fetishes, and I have no doubt that that plays a large part in my fondness for it.

Hell, I even like the vore that leads to scat. I'm all over the fetish spectrum.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 7, 2008)

ReallyAwesomeCat said:


> For attention!



ReallyAwesomeCat is awesome for calling bullshit.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 7, 2008)

ADF said:


> Vore, like many other fetishes, disturb me.
> 
> Then again I think lizard fems are hot; something that would have many people disgusted, guess people just have different tastes.



*heh* That's why Baskin-Robbins has 31 flavours of ice cream, not everyone likes plain vanilla. That's one of the secrets to life... We may not like the same things, but that's OK. There are still plenty of choices for everyone.


----------



## rubixcuber (Jul 7, 2008)

I always thought of it as the sensuality of the mouth passing over every inch of the prey, and the sensation of the prey inside the pred. Mostly tactile. But I guess that only really applies to soft vore. I have no interest in hard vore, so I have no insight on that.

For me at least the idea of pain or death related to vore is uninteresting and in fact a turn off. I think that's the part that most people find disturbing, but perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 7, 2008)

ADF said:


> Vore, like many other fetishes, disturb me.
> 
> Then again I think lizard fems are hot; something that would have many people disgusted, guess people just have different tastes.



Lizards/Dragonesses don't do anything for me, i much preffere to feel a fur coat, but nonetheless i like to look at lizards and such but wouldn't wan't to do anything else.

Vor, like many fetishes probably disgusts many people, but i bet those that are disgusted by vor, have their own little fetishes some other people may find weird, or strange or even disgusted by.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 7, 2008)

rubixcuber said:


> I always thought of it as the sensuality of the mouth passing over every inch of the prey, and the sensation of the prey inside the pred. Mostly tactile. But I guess that only really applies to soft vore. I have no interest in hard vore, so I have no insight on that.
> 
> For me at least the idea of pain or death related to vore is uninteresting and in fact a turn off. I think that's the part that most people find disturbing, but perhaps I am wrong.



Naa, i think you hit the nail on the head, atleast with me, it is the pain and blood factor i dislike about vor and i agree i think it is what alot of others find disturbing about it. But where you say " always thought of it as the sensuality of the mouth passing over every inch of the prey, and the sensation of the prey inside the pred." I think is a good point from the side who likes vor or soft vor. I'm not gonna take sides as such as i see peoples points of view from both sides clearly.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 7, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Finally someone who understands! and yes ive been into vore ever since i was young, hell it was my intreast in vore that i discovered the furry fandom in the first place



It seems right for me :3 ASnyway when people gets mature, they search something more right?


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm one of those odd folks, I try to understand the reasonings behind most fetishes. Being that I have a few odd ones that make my rational brain look at myself rather funny.  

I've never really looked into vore, or tried to understand it. Haven't really drawn it, except as a release of emotional energy.  In a way, I think that's how most fetishes are born...as release valves for parts of ourselves we dont' understand fully.  

For me, some fetishes walk the fine line between emotions, and also for me, the sexual quality of certain fetishes can walk that line as well.  

I look at some vore, and I think of the entire process. From mouth to belly to digestion. I think of how many different ways vore works, and it's rather mind-boggling to think on.  

From tearing a person apart limb-by-limb, to simple bodily contact with mouth/swallowing a person whole, it's just interesting to hear about what people consider vore to be. 

*shrugs* This topic is interesting to me, because I like to learn about what makes people tick, and I'm of the firm opinion that we're all entitled to one fetish that others consider strange/weird, so it's good to learn.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

I had today a 'feeling dream' like my head was being unbirthed :3


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Y'know, I've been questioning why I like vore since I discovered it, half a decade ago.

I've come to the conclusion, that I have no gahdamn idea why I dig it, along with all the other odd things I'm into. I just... do. I do agree with the oral sex comment, many vores just generally like mouths 'n tongues, or the like. I dunno, honestly. I stopped questioning fetishes in general, because of this.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 29, 2008)

personly i dont like vore, even through i'l watch a snake eat its prey, but the how thing of being eaten alive does not apeal to me. theres a song by limp bizket cal eat you alive have any one heard it?


----------



## Nargle (Jul 29, 2008)

To me, sex should be a happy, positive thing, and the knowledge of eventual death (Even without pain or blood) makes me feel all queasy inside. It seems like such a selfish thing to do, not at all motivated by love... Maybe greedy obsession (Wanting to stuff the object of your affections deep inside for you to keep forever), but never love. Love is equal and fair. 

I don't really get the whole domination thing. To me, it's about love, having fun, and being happy. Treating your partner with the utmost respect and making them feel good, becoming one with the person, not dominating them or being dominated. So these fetishes are kinda lost on me =\

Are there any "pleasant" fetishes that don't involve power or anything?


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 29, 2008)

Mmph, eek. I gotta agree you can't just describe such a fetish. I believe vore is a bit odd :/ But don't get me wrong I respect people who like it, too.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 29, 2008)

There are many levels of vore from simple biteing to a full on NOM fest with blood and all that. I really don't like it all that much, two of my friends do but not 'hard' vore which from what i can tell is the total consumption of a person. I like a bite here and there but not on that level, guess that'd be 'light' vore *shruggs* Havn't a clue =/


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 29, 2008)

Its not my cup of tea, but it is fun to draw out from time to time.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 29, 2008)

Wait, biting is Vore? Just like harmless nibbling?


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Wait, biting is Vore? Just like harmless nibbling?



Only if you want it to be. The word _vorarephilia_ is derived from the Latin _vorare_ (to 'swallow or 'devour') and Anchient Greek Ï†Î¹Î»Î¯Î± (_philia_, 'love').) But as most things go there are levels from low to high as I said. Some who like just biting or nibbleing call it vore while others don't. It's all that person's opinion or the opinion of some nut case that is convinced that what you think is wrong that will argue it till his teeth fall out. =/

If you wan't to go text book vore then that involves the swallowing and or devouring of another person.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2008)

Vore is too nice of a term for it.

I prefer to call it *cannibalism*. That makes it sound _extra_ fucked up.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 29, 2008)

lol. I can see it now: Whats your fetish? I love feet. I love macro. I love Herms. I love cannibalism.....WAAHHH!!!???? XD


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> To me, sex should be a happy, positive thing, and the knowledge of eventual death (Even without pain or blood) makes me feel all queasy inside. It seems like such a selfish thing to do, not at all motivated by love... Maybe greedy obsession (Wanting to stuff the object of your affections deep inside for you to keep forever), but never love. Love is equal and fair.
> 
> I don't really get the whole domination thing. To me, it's about love, having fun, and being happy. Treating your partner with the utmost respect and making them feel good, becoming one with the person, not dominating them or being dominated. So these fetishes are kinda lost on me =\
> 
> Are there any "pleasant" fetishes that don't involve power or anything?


Well, that's just it. Some furs do feel good when they're "eaten" or when they're "eating" their partner. I'd imagine only two furs who like vore participate in it, and by doing so, they are making each other happy in addition to themselves.

It all depends on what makes one happy. Happiness to some might be cuddles and sentimental notes, while to another it might be the idea of being completely owned by someone else. If you have a mate that is just dieing for you to dominate them completely, you are making them happy and you are respecting them.So, showing love is all dependent upon what one considers a sign of love towards someone.

I like vore both ways, being the predator and the prey. I don't know why, I just enjoy it. It's just another way to show affection to me, like a nuzzle or a hug.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 29, 2008)

Sigh. Another necro. Can't you people just post a new thread for this stuff? Would be much more organised.



Nargle said:


> To me, sex should be a happy, positive thing, and the knowledge of eventual death (Even without pain or blood) makes me feel all queasy inside. It seems like such a selfish thing to do, not at all motivated by love... Maybe greedy obsession (Wanting to stuff the object of your affections deep inside for you to keep forever), but never love. Love is equal and fair.
> 
> I don't really get the whole domination thing. To me, it's about love, having fun, and being happy. Treating your partner with the utmost respect and making them feel good, becoming one with the person, not dominating them or being dominated. So these fetishes are kinda lost on me =\
> 
> Are there any "pleasant" fetishes that don't involve power or anything?


Guess you missed the point about those kinds of fetishes: both parties can have fun, else they wouldn't be doing it. 

Same goes for BDSM or what have you. Same goes for sex in general. Same goes for even fucking rape roleplay - it's just what some people like.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 29, 2008)

Fluffyfox- You bring up a valid point.

But... Wait, people actually practice eating each other? I thought that could only be accomplished with like, drawn porn or something? 

I was viewing it as if it were porn, as in, it's just you, no partners. I read some other posts, and someone said it could either be positive (Both parties are happy) or negative (One isn't too happy about being eaten.) The positive one I can understand now, but while one critter's struggling to get away and the other one is viciously devouring it.. how can that be a happy experience? I know neither of the creatures are real (So the victim isn't just 'pretending' it hurts), but negativity is radiating from it in massive waves. Can people really find such negativity attractive?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2008)

People are evil, that's how.

Liver, fava beans, et cetera.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> But... Wait, people actually practice eating each other?


They call it "Debate" nowadays.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> But... Wait, people actually practice eating each other? I thought that could only be accomplished with like, drawn porn or something?



I hope people dont eat each other to get a rise D: In RL I think its in the form of drawing or wrighting but my friend likes to watch my snake eat. I'd also assume that outside of drawing a rise from vore would be gotten from something like a snake eating or a lion munching on a zebra.

once again, there are many levels and a crap load of gray areas. =/


----------



## Nargle (Jul 29, 2008)

Alright, so if it's not readily practiced in real life, and there are plenty of little drawn characters getting gobbled up much to their dismay, then why are people attracted to the negative parts? Like I said, sex is happy, and from what I've heard, no one disputes that. But, if it's happy, how can something negative like dying = something happy like sex?



Draco_2k said:


> They call it "Debate" nowadays.


Lol =D


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 29, 2008)

How can people like being hurt? A better question would be - why not?

You have to admit, it's got to be a useful skill if anything.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 29, 2008)

Hm, it does sound useful. Torture situations would be a blast!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hm, it does sound useful. Torture situations would be a blast!


Just imagine the amount of hazards found in a common household. Gotta be practical.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Y'know, a large part of vores don't even dig digestion. I enjoy the intimacy of it. You can't really be much closer, physically anyway, then actually physically being inside someone. It's more the act, and the journey, than the destination. It's a fetish to take seriously, if you're not into it. I reccomend not trying to make sense of it, as it's fantasy. If someone's willing to have something vorish happen in real life, that's a whole 'nother ball game... no thank you, there.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2008)

... What the hell's vore?


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Do a search on google images. Safe search should be off. Do it now. *Kek*


----------



## Phsuke (Jul 29, 2008)

Lukar said:


> ... What the hell's vore?


CarniVORE.. OmniVORE.. HerbiVORE. I am sure you can guess there.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 29, 2008)

Lukar said:


> ... What the hell's vore?


This.

Non-furry example that is fucking awesome:







Even though I don't like vore and the subject of which creeps me out, that is still very awesome.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> Do a search on google images. Safe search should be off. Do it now. *Kek*





Phsuke said:


> CarniVORE.. OmniVORE.. HerbiVORE. I am sure you can guess there.





TheGreatCrusader said:


> This.
> 
> Non-furry example that is fucking awesome:
> 
> ...



Ah. Now I get it.

That's an awesome picture. xD


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 30, 2008)

Cannibalism is nice.


----------



## Rifter (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm sure this has been said a million times over by now, but it's pretty much the same mindset behind bondage taken up a few notches.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 30, 2008)

^ Yep, although there might be some unique reasonings to it (debated on the conscious level) there are still a wide variety of subconscious factors to it, such as domination, power and control. It pretty much is a fantasy of control with those who are out of control.

At least to me, that's been one reason of it anyway.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 30, 2008)

Wikifur said:
			
		

> ...Vorarephilia,also known as *phagophilia*...


Holy shit. Gotta love Latin.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Aadddhhhurrrr daaa dwaah dfurrrh.

Another sexual fetish thread.


----------



## Sciuro Squirrel (Aug 5, 2008)

Vore is pretty awesome xD It's something I was born with. I remember being amazed by the idea of one creature eating another ever since I was in kindergarten. Toony soft stuff is really awesome because it exists entirely in the imagination, so ANYTHING can legitimately happen - like no dying, blood, pain, etc. Not only can it be really sexual, but it can be very intimate and loving too. It's so adaptable to the interests of the individual, it's really neat


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to hate vore, but even I stumbled across this one single vore flash, and I gotta admit, it kinda gave me the tent ...Y_Y...


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a few vorarephilia friends... One explained to me (he's the one that likes to fantasize about being eaten) that... well actually I have it in an MSN log:


*Him:* _"I think partly it's the emotional aspect of surrender. Being vored, by its very nature, involves utterly surrendering yourself to your partner, so they can literally do with you what they will (unless you're unwilling, but we'll get back to that). Since the very act of sex itself is, in most cases, a form of surrender to your mate, not to mention an act of trust, it's easy to see how vore could turn the right person on with the surrender aspect.
Should I go on?"_
*Me:* _"Oh
you can go ahead 
But I like being more of a dominant person 
except at the odd time"_
*Him:* _"That works well for predators. I'm prey myself, couldn't speak foir them. 
Anyways...
Another has to do with the act of sex itself. Most of the pleasure of sex (for males, anyway) involves the sensation of their penis being wrapped in the moist, sensual flesh of another being. Some might say the very notion of being "inside" them in such a way also makes one horny. Now, let's look at vore from a prey's standpoint. When you're vored, it's not just your penis, but your entire body that gets wrapped up in their moist meat, and likewise your entire body which "penetrates" your partner, goes inside them.
that gets wrapped up in their moist meat, and likewise your entire body which "penetrates" your partner, goes inside them.
In the case of fetishes, it's usually that certain people don't like certain fetishes, it's just that they aren't thinking of them from the right angle to see them as hot."_

That's all I got from him.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a fetish. Does a fetish really need explaining?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 5, 2008)

All fetishes are weird to anyone who isn't in that specific one. me I have a few and I always find new ones vore even looks a little pleasuring in some way don't know why though.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

VOre ehh... I tried that for a while just couldn't find anyone that vore rped since most peopel were creeped out by it XD I personaly like vore. Its just rare to find places tha have it. I used to be creeped otu by it until I tried one vore rp. XD I know I sound dumb


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 5, 2008)

Aw shite, I had like, a two paragraph response to this in someone's journal that I dare not explain again, for I'm too lazy.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

This is a great pic; and I do believe I like vore pics.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Vore is so retarded and hilarious I don't see how someone can get off to it.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 4, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> This is a great pic; and I do believe I like vore pics.



Why did you have to necro this? It's 2 years old, if you had to post in a vore thread couldn't you have revived the one I started?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 4, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> This is a great pic; and I do believe I like vore pics.



And then Yaril47 did summon the mighty necromancers to reanimate this dead thread....

Seriously, how hard is it to look at how old a thread is?


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

Necromancy. No. Bad.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Kill this topic with fire.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

Hate vore although there's a VERY rare pic that has a little cuteness factor....


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

*growls*

I wish I could vore this topic, but I'm not a mod


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

Draco_2k said:


> I also have a hunch that oral sex is at least somehow related to vore. Nomm nomm.



I get what you mean by that, and find it funny.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> And then Yaril47 did summon the mighty necromancers to reanimate this dead thread....
> 
> Seriously, how hard is it to look at how old a thread is?



Hey, I was going on Google images and found the vore pic, so I clicked on it and it took me here. So it was a random find.


----------



## LizardKing (May 4, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I get what you mean by that, and find it funny.



Please stop.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

And to all you people that believe vore is a strange "fetish", even though vore is strange. Check out this site and look at all these fetishes=> http://www.thefetishlist.com/definitions.htm


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> And to all you people that believe vore is a strange "fetish", even though vore is strange. Check out this site and look at all these fetishes=> http://www.thefetishlist.com/definitions.htm


And vore doesn't count as a strange fetish how?


----------

